# PCGH Interview: Nvidias Roy Taylor



## PCGH_Carsten (21. November 2007)

Hallo Roy, 

Vielen Dank, dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst, unsere Fragen zu beantworten! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Roy Taylor, Vice President Content Relations, Nvidia_​
_PCGH: Nvidia arbeitet eng mit Spielentwicklern zusammen, doch trotzdem gibt's kurz vor oder nach dem Erscheinen eines neuen Titels immer wieder einen neuen Grafiktreiber. Woran liegt's? Hardwareseitig ändert sich doch eigentlich nichts mehr._ 

*Roy Taylor:* 
Wenn jeder Entwickler die gleiche Grafik-Engine verwenden würde, bräuchten wir in der Tat keine Updates mehr. Titel, die auf die Unreal Engine 3 setzen, benötigen weniger Anpassungsarbeit unsererseits etwa Crysis mit seiner CryEngine 2. Manchmal führt eine Änderung in einer schon vorhandenen oder ein ganz neuen Engine dazu, dass sich der Programmcode unseres Treibers anders verhält als bisher. Außerdem sind wir gerade dabei, die Anwendungsart von DirectX 10 zu verändern, weg von post-prozeduralen Effekten. Anschaulich betrachtet: Wo wir früher eine Schicht Marmelade auf ein fertiges Schinkensandwich geschmiert haben, streichen wir jetzt die Marmelade direkt auf den Schinken, bevor wir alles zusammensetzen. Das bringt den Entwicklern bessere Effekte, doch auf unserer Seite der DX-10-Schnittstelle müssen wir ebenfalls am Code, den Treibern arbeiten. Und selbst wenn dann alles läuft: Effekte auf den Monitor zu bringen ist eine Sache, genügend Bilder pro Sekunde eine andere.



_PCGH: Dann ist eure Treiberabteilung ja quasi der verlängerte Arm der Entwickler - wenn ich an die neuen Anti-Aliasing-Funktionen in Unreal Tournament 3 denke, die komplett von Nvidias Seite kommen ..._ 

*Roy Taylor:* 
Eine Hand wäscht die andere. Mein Job erinnert mich manchmal an den eines Investors: Manche Leute wollen sich Geld von dir borgen, anderen willst du selbst Geld leihen. Der Trick ist, die richtige Balance zwischen beidem zu finden. DirectX 10 erfordert eine sehr enge Zusammenarbeit zwischen Hard- und Softwareherstellern. Man kann schon lange nicht mehr sagen: Hey, hier ist unser Treiber, der schottet alles, was dahinter liegt, wie eine Mauer ab. Deswegen ärgert es mich, wenn manche Leute unser "The way it's meant to be played"-Programm eine reine Marketingmasche nennen. Einer unserer Mitarbeiter arbeitet seit über einem Jahr [bei Crytek] in Frankfurt und hat dafür Frau und Kinder in den USA zurück gelassen. Über ein Jahr - wenn der so was liest, will er mit Recht ein paar Möbelstücke zerdeppern. Letztes Jahr hatten wir knapp 90 Spiele in unserem Programm, das damals primär auf Kompatibilität, Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit konzentriert hat. In diesem Jahr sind es keine 30, kommendes Jahr höchstens 40. Das zeigt doch, wie stark sich das Programm entwickelt hat und dass wir viel intensiver mit den Entwicklern zusammen arbeiten. Das Logo bedeutete früher "Das Spiel läuft", heute steht es für "Das Spiel belohnt mich."



_PCGH: Eine Reduzierung von 90 auf 40 Spiele würde aber auch heißen, dass es weniger neue Spiele pro Jahr geben wird, weil deren Entwicklung so komplex wird und deutlich mehr Zeit, Manpower und Kosten verschlingt. Machen sich Nvidia und die Spielhersteller mit immer besserer, aber auch aufwändigerer Grafik selbst den Markt kaputt? Und wie viele Spiele unterstützen wirklich alle Möglichkeiten der aktuellen Grafikkartengeneration oder sind echte DX-10-Titel?_ 

*Roy Taylor:* 
Die Publisher schielen immer auf die installierte Hardwarebasis. Denen sind wir und ATI ziemlich egal, die wollen, dass ihre Spiele auf den billigsten integrierten Grafikkarten laufen, weil sie in ihrer Denkweise dann am meisten absetzen können. Das bringt Entwickler in Schwierigkeiten. Nehmen wir beispielsweise ein Spiel, in dem ein Hochhaus brennt - wenn das auf kleineren Rechnern die Zahl der Flammeneffekte verringert, ist es trotzdem noch spielbar. Sobald die Entwickler aber eine Frau ins oberste Stockwerk setzen, die ihr durch die Flammenhölle retten müsst, haben sie ein Problem: Die Spieler mit der Schrottkarte sehen die Flammen überhaupt gar nicht. Die Publisher sagen daraufhin zu den Entwicklern: "Schade, aber das müsst ihr wieder herausnehmen." Sehr frustrierend. Deswegen ist es Teil meines Jobs, den Publishern ein paar Dinge zu erklären. Ich sage denen: "Ein PC-Spiel, das sich eine Million mal verkauft? Ein Hit. Eins, das zwei Millionen verkauft? Ein echter Hammer - noch höhere Zahlen gelingen nur sehr, sehr wenigen Titeln. Warum fordert ihr dann von den Entwicklern, ihre Spiele so zu beschneiden, dass sie auf 200 Millionen PCs mit lausigen integrierten Grafikkarten laufen? Die kaufen das Spiel eh nicht alle und ihr wisst doch selbst, dass sich ein Hit-Titel so gut wie nie mehr als ein, zwei Millionen mal verkauft." Unabhängigen Studien zufolge waren im ersten Quartal 2004 90 Million DX-9-Karten im Einsatz, 50 Millionen davon gehörten mindestens in die 6600-Klasse. Warum dann nicht ein Spiel entwickeln, das mindestens eine 6600 beziehungsweise ATI 9600 benötigt? Ich habe erfreulicherweise den Eindruck, dass sich einige Publisher von diesen Zahlen überzeugen lassen. Dazu kommt, dass wir über Newsletter und Downloads rund zehn Millionen User pro Monat ansprechen und den Publishern sagen können: Hey, wir zahlen euch nichts dafür, damit eure Spiele besser aussehen - aber wir haben genug Fans und potenzielle Kunden, die sich für High-End-Grafik begeistern. Ich will so viele DX-10-Spiele wie nur irgend möglich sehen.



_PCGH: Bleibt nur die Frage: Wie viele Spieler sind denn schon auf Vista beziehungsweise eine DX-10-Karte umgestiegen?_ 

*Roy Taylor:* 
Gute Frage. Ich recherchiere das gerade und bin erstaunt, dass es dafür nirgends vernünftige Daten gibt. Die einzigen derzeit bekannten Zahlen stammen von Valve und deren Steam-Umfrage - und die mögen sehr akkurat für die Steam-Gemeinde und deren Spiele sein, aber noch lange nicht für die gesamte Industrie. Ansonsten gibt's nur Puzzlestücke: Microsoft hat 60 Millionen Vista-Kopien ausgeliefert, wir liegen bei etwa 20 Millionen DX-10-Chips, und als Lost Planet herauskam, wurden die neuesten DX-10-Treiber in einer Woche 120.000 mal herunter geladen. Im September lag der Vista-Anteil unserer fünf Millionen Treiberdownloads bei 19 Prozent.



_PCGH: Sind das fünf Millionen Spieler oder vielleicht nur zweieinhalb Millionen, die jeweils zwei Treiber pro Monat runterladen? Vielleicht würde es Sinn machen, vor dem Download zukünftig wie bei Steam ein Login zu verlangen._ 

*Roy Taylor:* 
Durchaus denkbar. Doch unser derzeitig primäres Ziel ist, ein strategisch relevanter Partner der Publisher zu werden - damit die uns dann all das erlauben. Dazu müssen wir uns überlegen, wie wir sie unterstützen können. Zum Beispiel mit Umfrageergebnissen wie: 60 Prozent aller Empfänger unseres SLI-Newsletters sind über 34 Jahre alt und kaufen sechs und mehr Spiele im Jahr. Das hat uns ziemlich erstaunt, doch vielleicht können sich jüngere Spieler SLI noch nicht leisten. Auch Fachzeitschriften müssen ihren Teil dazu beitragen, dass sich die Einstellung der Publisher ändert - indem sie schreiben, wie grottig integrierte Grafikchips wirklich sind und dass kein vernünftiger Mensche mehr damit spielen will.


_PCGH: Aber mal im Ernst, das müssen die Publisher doch inzwischen wissen. Wir leben doch im Zeitalter von Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 und DirectX 10!_ 

*Roy Taylor:* 
Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie realitätsfremd die meisten Entscheidungsträger wirklich sind. Wann habt ihr euch das letzte Mal mit einem Schlipsträger von Electronic Arts, Activision oder Ubisoft unterhalten und ihn gefragt, warum so viele seiner Spiele so mies sind? Und bitte, bitte, erklärt Konsolenumsetzungen den Krieg, die kann ich nicht ausstehen. Zumindest, wenn ein Spiel eins zu eins umgesetzt wurde. Wenn es eine Umsetzung gibt, dann muss sie PC-Besitzer belohnen, etwa wie Gears of War für den PC: das Spiel ist 20 Prozent umfangreicher, besitzt einen neuen Riesengegner und neue, hoch aufgelöste Texturen.



_PCGH: Was würde sich Roy Taylor wünschen, wenn es keinerlei Beschränkungen durch Publisher oder Mindestanforderungen gäbe?_ 

*Roy Taylor:* 
Mein persönlicher Traum ist ein Director's Cut von Spielen, frei nach dem Motto: Wenn die Minimalanforderung eine 8800 GTX Ultra und DX 10 wäre, was würde ein Entwickler dann damit anstellen? Ganz ohne Druck vom Publisher, wie würde das Spiel dann aussehen? Warum nicht ein 15 Minuten lange Demo programmieren, die alle Register zieht? Nach den Gesprächen, die ich mit den Entwicklern führe, bin ich mir sicher: Dabei könnten bahnbrechende Dinge herauskommen. Ich liebe volumetrischen Nebel, stellt euch ein Spiel im Unabhängigkeitskrieg vor: früher Morgen, der Nebel liegt über Gettysburg, ihr könnt die feindlichen Truppen, deren Pferde und Wagen hören - aber nicht sehen. Ihr kneift die Augen zusammen und da erscheinen sie, brechen durch den Nebel - was für eine coole Szene. Meine Frage lautet: Wollen wir durchschnittliche Spiele für jeden oder technologische Meilensteine? 



_PCGH: Roy, vielen Dank für dieses Gespräch._ 

_Das Interview führte Roland Austinat._


----------



## FeuRenard (4. Dezember 2007)

[offtopic]Die Interviewer und Organisatoren des Interviews waren aber auch gemein...die hätten Roy Taylor wenigstens mal sagen können, dass ein Foto gemacht wird, dass er sich mal um seine Haare gekümmert hätte  [/offtopic]

War echt mal interessant zu hören, wie ein Programmierer von nVidia über die Spielemacher und so weiter denkt, und was die Spieleentwickler so nur im Sinn haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Dezember 2007)

Do you have the original Text??

Would you please post it, somewhere?


----------



## w33werner (4. Dezember 2007)

mhm irgendwie ist mir der sympathisch ^^
kommt mir irgend wie recht nah bei den Spielern vor und weiß auch was sie wollen und das für einen Vize Chef einer so großen Firma respekt! 

aber sieht man mal was rauskommt wenn man es dann doch durchzieht..
Crysis bietet das bisher mögliche und trotzdem regen sich so viele darüber auf das sie mit ihrer 1950Pro es nicht mit vollen Details zocken können 

aber mal ne Frage ich wusst gar nicht das er Deutsch kann, oder habt ihr das Interview gleich übersetzt?


----------



## d00mfreak (4. Dezember 2007)

Die Antworten auf Frage 3 und auf die vorletzte Frage find ich sehr gut


----------



## jetztaber (4. Dezember 2007)

Sicherlich eine Form des Self-Marketing, trotzdem ein interessantes Interview.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Dezember 2007)

Das schlimme ist, das er mit einigen seiner Aussagen Recht hat, besonders der Punkt mit den techn. Anforderungen...

Das ist auch ein Problem bei aktuellen Spielen, so 'dürfen' einige noch auf DX8 Techlevel Rücksicht nehmen, obwohl das eigentlich völliger schwachsinn ist...


----------

